# Looking for "Train the Trainer" classes for working at heights/fall protection



## RonaldBeal (Dec 20, 2022)

Any recommendations for companies providing "train the trainer" for our industry working at heights, fall protection, Aerial work platforms, rescue, etc.... We are looking to harmonize company wide our currently piecemeal (and free for all) training.
I'm reaching out to Sapsis, just looking for some more as well.
Thanks


----------



## soundman (Dec 20, 2022)

3M has their Certified Instructor Fall Protection Course that might help guide you. CM also offers some training at their Rock Lititz location but that is all aimed at end users. Perhaps a call to them to ask who trained their trainers would give you some clues. 

I'm encouraged to hear you are pushing to get more folks trained and on the same page. Small wins like making sure the shock absorber on a life line has room to expand and techs always being clipped in while in the air would go a long way to raising the bar for safety.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 20, 2022)

Calling @egilson1

If he can't do the training himself, he will know who to call.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 21, 2022)

My GoogleFu is letting me down, as I have a memory of a "train the trainers" topic somewhere here on the Intertoobs... but it's not ESTA/ETCP. Don't see anything on the IA's web site and didn't talk to anyone from the International Training Trust Fund, but my MemoryFu nudges me in their direction.


----------

